# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  كنت رح اروح فيها في السوق الصيني الي في دبي ...احذروهم...

## gha1982

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........
أخواتي انا ما حابة اخوف احد لكن حبيت اقولكن تحذرن على اعماركن واولادكن ......المهم لان انا رح اسافر بعد اسبوع ان شاء الله قررت اشتري الهدايا فقررت اروح السوق الصيني لانه في بضائع حلوة ورخيصة ........ونحن نتمشى انا وزوجي ....مل زوجي من اللف والدوران وضياع الوقت قالي روحي اشتري وخلصي امورك وانا رايح اشتري اغراضي قلت لا عادي انتظرك انتظرت انا وابني خارج المحل في منطقة بعيدة عن الناس كان يلعب ولدين صينين ولد وبنت وامهاتهم الي يشتغلوا في المحلات معاهم ويراقبوهم ابني راح يلعب معهم لان نفس عمرهم قلت مو مشكلة اراقب ابني لاني اخاف عليه بشكل غير طبيعي وكان معي عربة نستاجريها من السوق كان في العربة اكياس وشنطة ابني وشنتطي !! المهم وانا اشتري ما انتبهت اني تركت الشنطة مفتوحة وهذا غلطي وانا اعترف وطبعا ظهر فيها فلوس المهم وانا اراقب ابني شفت جنبي واحد صيني لازق في ومد ايده باتجاهي ولما لفيت فوووووووووووجئت به وكان من رحمة الله في واحد طلع من المحل الى الخارج يعني وجد رجل في المنطقة المهم لما كشفته انه ايده في اتجاهي وفيها شيء فشكل الصيني خاف اصرخ من خوفي فتلعثم وصار مجنون !!! وقال لي شنطة مفتوحة فانتبهت وسكرتها وحاولت ابتعد فقالي بالانجليزي انا يحب فلوسك ويحبك !!!!!! اعطيني فلوس !!!! والله ارتعبت وخايفة منه والي في ايده والمصيبة ان كان يغمز ويكلم الامهات الصينيات وكلهم صار حولي وحدة يميني ووحدة قدامي وواحد جنبي وهذا الي غاظني انوا انا متحامية بالحريم الصينيات طلعوا عصابة والله اعلم حستهم غير مهتمات وكانوا يراقبوا الطريق وجافين واعصابهم باردة والله كلهم حقد على المسلمين والعرب والله لولا لطف الله وبالصدفة طلع رجل من المحل يطالعنا والا كان رحت فيها يا اما انسرقت ومش زعلانة فداي وفدا ابني او قتلوني او ظروني المهم عملت نفسي معصبة عليهم واخذت ابني الي كان يصرخ ما راضي يتركهم وشوي وشوي ابتعدت ورحت لزوجي لكن ابني كان ماراضي يدخل فدخلته بالغصب وخبرت زوجي قال لي غلطتكك ليش تخلي شنطتك في العربة وليش تخليها مفتوحة ووين هو الرجل فقلت له صيني وبصراحة الصينين يشبهوا بعض ما اعرفت اي واحد فيهم الي كان بيضرني ....اعترف انها كانت غلطتي بس والله كنت اشتري ونسيت نفسي من اللخمة وابني وزوجي فوق راسي وهو يتأفف من اللف و الدوران .....احمد الله على سلامتي وسلامة ابني لخطفوه او قتلوه وهذول من دون ذمة او ضمير او دين .....الله يحمينا ويسترنا ويعافينا يا رب ..... :Hamdolleah Emo: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## Class Lady

الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي

----------


## to0omy

الحمدلله على سلامتج اختي ..
بصراحه شي يخوف  :Frown:  .
في بلادنا وهالامور تصير دوم ونسمع عنها  :Frown: 
ووايد امور يقولون تصير فالسوق الصيني بس ماندري هل هي صدق ولاجذب ...
بس من الموقف اللي صارلج هذا يدل على ان فعلاً السوق الصيني فيه حراميه ومجرمين
الله يستر علينا يارب...

----------


## طيف الغربة

الحمد لله على سلامتكم 

بنات احذرو من السوق الصيني

والله مرة يرعبني هالسوق 

كل وما اروح يضيع ولدي من كثر المكان كله يشبه بعضه 

احذرو على اطفالم فيه سمعت انة حصلت قصص خطف اولاد هناك 

ومن يومها بطلت اروح له بالمره 

يعني الواحد لافقد فلوسه مو مشكله بس يفقد ولده هنا المصيبة 

الله يحفظ اولادنا من كل شر

----------


## ام قرقور

الحمد الله على سلامتكم

----------


## ام عماري

الحمد الله على سلامتج اختي...
وانا اللي سامعتنه ان كل اللي يشتغلون في السوق الصيني هم اصلا مجرمين في بلادهم وعليهم فترة حكم يقضونها هنيه في السوق.... يعني مبعدين
والله يعلم

----------


## e7sas-uae

الحمد الله على سلامتج

----------


## mr turbo

والله خلاص الامارات بكبرها مالها امان دام انه هذا الصيني فاتحينه عندنا وياما النا بنسمع عن جرايم قتل وذبح في ناس مالهم ذنب مادري متى بنحس ب هالمصيبه الي عندنا لاتقولون ابابلغ لا والله ما ابالغ واكبر دليل الي صارلنا ما اقدراقول...

----------


## بيني و بينك

الحمد الله على سلامتكم  :Smile:

----------


## عواااشه

الله يعين 

والله مدري شو الحكمه من استقطاب ها الكم الهائل من الصينينن ببلادنا نحن ناقصين يعني 

والله فديت الهنود انخلقنها وهم بويها ما يسوون سواتهم ها الكثر يخافون عل الاقل

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

الحمدالله على سلامتج حياتي والله يحفظ لج ولدج

----------


## MAHA21

يمممممممممممممه خفت

----------


## عيون الغزل

الحمدالله على سلامتج حياتي والله يحفظ لج ولدج

----------


## الأصالة

الحمدلله ع سلامتج اختي

----------


## عيناويه موووت

الحمد الله على سلامتج

----------


## ميره نور

الحمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## بـنـوتـه

شي يخوف الصراحه دوووم يحذرونه منهم .. الحمدلله عالسلامه ياختي ..

----------


## طيف وردي

> الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي

----------


## الملكي

الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي

----------


## سيده طموحه

الحمد الله على سلامتج

----------


## سيدة الحضو

> الحمد لله على السلامه
> ترى كل الي في السوق الصيني هم فضاله وعماله زايده في الصين وعاد اتعرفين بلادج اتلقط كل ساقط ولاقط


دمج عسل ضحكتيني مع اني كنت متروعه

----------


## ainaweeyah

حمدلله على سلامتج اختي 

علينا بالاذكار ودعاء دخول السوق 

الله يكفينا شرهم

----------


## اسبرانسا

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الواحد لازم ياخذ حذره عدل
خاصه انه السوق كبيــــــــــر وان سرتي بعد في اخر جهة محلات الاثاث الكيبره فما بتحصلين احد غيرج يمشى في الممر

----------


## أم يايا94

حمدلله على سلامتكم

----------


## اماراتيه

بلادنا تيبهم ؟؟ حق شو ما ادري لا يعرفون انجليزي ولا عربي؟؟؟ مب احسن اهل البلاد يستلمون هالاماكن؟؟؟ خوفي منهم يسون حرب علينا يالله سترك يارب

----------


## فواحة كالورد

الحمد لله على سلامتج اختي .. والمعروف ان الصنيين على قولة ريلي ( ياكلون الأوادم ) .. وانا يوم أروح اداري على ولدي و اخشه في العربانة مع ان عمره 4 سنوات و نص مع هذا ما اخليه يمشي بروحه

----------


## الحلاكلة

الله المستعان

----------


## هيوووونه

الحمدلله على سلامتج اختي ..
بصراحه شي يخوف .
في بلادنا وهالامور تصير دوم ونسمع عنها 
ووايد امور يقولون تصير فالسوق الصيني بس ماندري هل هي صدق ولاجذب ...
بس من الموقف اللي صارلج هذا يدل على ان فعلاً السوق الصيني فيه حراميه ومجرمين
الله يستر علينا يارب...

----------


## ام عمر1

حمدلله عسلامتج..

----------


## بنت__دبي

*شرطة دبي لازم يكون لها الدور فعال فالسوق الصيني يعني تخلي مجموعه من شباب بس باللبس المدني يتمشون فالسوق واذا لاحظوا أي شي يسوون اللي عليهم والله هم مب مقصرين وجزاهم الله خير على كل شي يسوونه وهذا اقتراح وأتمنى انه يوصل والحمدلله ع سلامتج يالغاليه وربي يحفظج من كل شر*

----------


## allaa

الله ستر

----------


## RaiN

يختي أنا وحده ماداني السوق الصيني فعلا ان أكثر اللي يشتغلون هناك من حثالة المجتمع الصيني ... 

مرتين بس دخلته وكرهته وماعرف كيف الناس ميتين عليه مره من المرات خذنا من عندهم حجر وسرنا نستلمه

من منطقة المخازن قسم بالله اني مت من الخوف وربي يتمشون لج عزج الله بس بملابسهم الداخليه رياييل طبعا .. 

كريهين .. ريلي نزل دخل المخزن من الخوف دقيت 999 وزهبته قلت اذا استوى شي بتصللهم بسرعه ..

واستغرب من الحريم اللي يدخلنه بروحهن دون رياييل ... الرياييل ينخاف عليهم هناك ..

والحمدالله يوم ان الله سلمج ووليدج ..

----------


## الهمة العالية

حمدالله ع سلامتكم

----------


## الهمة العالية

الحمد الله على سلامتج

----------


## فريدة

أعوووذ بالله ..
موقف مرعب بصراحه ..

الحمدالله على سلامتكم

----------


## ωαяd jσσяч

الحمدللـﮧ على سلآمتج . . ~
آنَآ ف حيَآتيَ مآ سرت آلسۈق آلصيَنَيَ 
ۈ لآ بسيَر منَ ڪثر آلليَ آسمعـﮧ منَ سۈآلفـهم . . *

----------


## غــلا بوظبي

الحمدالله على سلامتج حياتي والله يحفظ لج ولدج

----------


## ام شامه

زيغٺوכּــﮯ

گـכּـٺ بسير بس الحيـכּ لآ

㋡

----------


## monamohd

* سبحان الله وبحمد 
استغفر الله واتوب اليك 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

----------


## نسمة أمل

انا زرت السوق الصيني و هو واااايد يخوف بصراحة وبعد رحت يوم الجمعة الله لا يراويكم شو كان زحمه تحسين انه اللي يبنج لاصق فيج الله يستر علينا و يعينا على ما بلانا

----------


## اغلى ناسي m

الحمد الله على سلامتج اختي

----------


## شضايا

> الحمد الله على سلامتج اختي...
> وانا اللي سامعتنه ان كل اللي يشتغلون في السوق الصيني هم اصلا مجرمين في بلادهم وعليهم فترة حكم يقضونها هنيه في السوق.... يعني مبعدين
> والله يعلم



غربلهم الله شان هذا صدق وبلادنا غوانتانامو....الله يسلمنا ويسلم عيالنا يارب

----------


## الجــوري

الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي

الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي

----------


## a.soft

حمدالله على سلامتج اختي
و اخذو بالكم من نفسكم في مثل هاي الاماكن لانه هاي النوع من الناس يحقدون على العرب والمسلمين وهم عندنا علشان يسرقونا والله يستر منهم

----------


## فارسة دبي

وليش ما بلغتي....!!!

----------


## الطنيجيه

الحمد الله على سلامتج اختي

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

*عوذ بالله منهم*

----------


## moony44

الحمدلله على سلامتج الغاليه وسلامة ولدج اهم شي

----------


## اخت بوحميد

استغفر الله كلهم اشكالهم تخوف عافانا الله حد يروح هالسوق صح حلو بس يوم تشترين الشي من عندهم ثاني يووووم يتكسررررررررررررررررر الصين مشكالهم وووووووووووووااااايددددددددددددددددد

----------


## أم سعيد 15

الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي

----------


## أم سنـد

الحمد لله على سلامتكم

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

أنا لو قررت أسير في يوم السوق الصيني مستحيل
آخذ ولدي ويايه لأنه ما شاء الله عليه كيوت ويحب
الناس ، وبكون لاصقة في ريلي لصصصصقة ما تنفج
إلا يوم نركب السيارة ونقفل البيبان  :Big Grin: 
الحمد لله على السلامة حبوبة وهذا درس تعلمتيه . .

----------


## لؤلؤة الجمال

الحمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## اناستازيا

ها الصينين بلوه...انا دايما اضيع بناتي مره في القريه والله ستر 
ومره في مول نسينا بنتنا في محل انا معتمده على ريلي وريلي يحسبها ويااي...توبه اعتمد عليه 
وحمد لله على سلامتج انتي وولدج

----------


## بنت النشاما**

حسبي الله عليهم 
وانتي اختي خليج منتبه على حالج

----------


## sara1

الحمدلله على سلامتج اختي

----------


## في القلب زايد

*
الحمدلله على سلامتج 
والله يفكنا منهم مضرتهم اكثر من نفعهم 
قبل كنا نسمع ونشوف عن الصينين بس في الافلام الحين تارسين البلاد الله يجلعهم منها*

----------


## اليامي مريامي

اختي لازم تخبرون الشرطه في دبي عشان يسون شي مايكفي بالمنتدى يزاج الله خير

----------


## semsema2017

بس يا أختي كنتي بلغتي الشرطة هما كانوا يتفقدوا الكاميرات ويتعرفوا علي المجرمين

----------


## semsema2017

الله يحفظك

----------

